# please help stop this cruelty



## wildlife + punk (Feb 23, 2010)

lm a celebrity are cruel to insects, horses,reptiles etc

l am writing on here because l feel you would understand what l am about to say, l am outside the ITV studios at the moment so have copy pasted the following from a saved note in my phone....
my name is Wendy and l am writing this about the ITV programme lm a celebrity get me out of here, l myself am disgusted at the continual escalating abuse this programme is allowed to carry out against the various animals used in the programme in the name of "entertainment", most especially the arthropod species which are squashed, and eaten alive by their thousands over the course of the series, purely for "entertainment" purposes with little if any regard that arthropods are just as important (if not more) in this world as any other kind of animal.
They have admitted to me over the phone that they put some kind of plugs on the fangs of spiders, their reasoning was that it was for health and safety this is wrong and unacceptable.
Also in the last series they put completely celebrities on the backs of horses, it was blatantly obvious from the start from the way they were behaving and holding the reins etc, that virtually none of the celebrities had any real experience of riding horses, they were then made to ride the horses down a very deep ravine to a river which they were told to cross, this river was really deep for most of the crossing coming almost over the height of the horses backs, it also had quite a strong and fast flowing currant which made the celebrities panic and start shouting and waving their arms about while still holding the reins, all of which was making the horses very frightened and panicky, a number of the celebrities actually fell off their horses in the chaos but still holding onto the reins thereby pulling on the horses mouths, this is only a part of what awful things are being done to animals purely for entertainment.
They also tape or secure (with elastics) the mouths of young crocs closed that are used in various "trials", which surely must cause them some distress when being bounced around by one or more celebrities performing a so called "trial", l have also seen 2 trials where a "celebrity" was struck at by a snake a few times yet there was no sign of any blood or puncture marks to be seen??? 
l have therefor decided to go outside their studios in London at the end of February and protest about this complete abuse and disrespect for animals shown on this programme, this will not be just a few hours of protest to make a point l intend to stay there gathering signatures etc until a representative of the programme agrees to meet with me however long it takes, this is the ageing punk side of my nature that if you dont agree with something then stand up against it which is what lm doing.
l have set up a facebook group which l am trying to update as often as possible the link of which is http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=206489702472&ref=mf there is a link on there to the poll l have set up too.
lf we can have animal circus's banned as being inhuman, fox hunting banned as it is animal cruelty then why is it that this programme is allowed to kill and abuse animals and get away with it??
l am looking for as much support as l can get in my venture whether it be with a better website facility, people that would be prepared to come down outside the studios with me, give me other contacts, get me some publicity, in fact any help would be welcome.
Another of the shocking things that happened in the last series of the programme was towards the end of the series when Ant and Dec stood in front of a make shift table with a large mound of letters, they proceeded to explain how they had asked a number of schools to write in with ideas for the "trials" for the next series, they then read out a number of letters from various children, all the while laughing at some the ideas despite the fact I don't think there was one idea that didn't involve animals in some way. 
As responsible parents and teachers etc we raise children to have respect and care for all forms of life both animal and human, we take them to decent wildlife parks etc and show them how animals should be taken care of, yet this programme is completely undermining all of this guidance and good education by showing children that it is ok and acceptable to use and abuse animals in the name of so called entertainment and fun and THAT IS WRONG!!!
I realise that in some countries insects and other more unusual animals are freely available to eat in various restaurants etc, but this is done as part of that particular country's culture it is NOT done for entertainment purpose only which IS what Im a celebrity are doing. 
lf nothing else l would be very grateful if you could join the group, write an email explaining your experience/expertise, etc. and that you agree with the reason of my protest, any extra information you can add from your expertise would be very welcome, also to vote on the poll as often as possible and get as many people as possible to do the same things it would strengthen my protest greatly.
I am looking for as much support as l can get in my venture whether it be with a better website facility, people that would be prepared to come down outside the studios with me, give me other contacts, or even to get me some publicity, in fact any help would be welcome
lf you or anyone you know would like to be further involved l would be only too happy to accommodate, just leave a message on the facebook link or come see me outside the studios if lm not there l will have only gone for a wee (l am human) or to get food +will be back.


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

just a quick question, are you envolved with PETA or the IAR or any "animals rights" groups?

there have been a few threads about his abuse on the inverts section.. i think a few people tried to write letters of complaint ect to the company.. so you may also want post this in the inverts section


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Opinions vary!!


----------



## pandamonium (Sep 25, 2009)

ITV have been charged and fined over the rat "incident"


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm torn on this subject.
1) The use of animal body parts from animals that would NORMALLY raised and butchered for food, I.E. Kangaroo's does NOT bother me. Better those stranger parts get put to some use rather than binned.

2) I didn't watch, nor follow the whole rat incident and know very little about it. That said IF the rat was killed quickly and eaten, I see no issue. Only if the rat suffered would I have a problem.

3) I wholeheartedly disagree with the use of any live animals for this show, it is the reason why I do not watch it (other than the fact that it's a mindlessly dull show for people lacking a few braincells IMO)

That's my two pence. I have joined the facebook group and honestly wish you luck, though I fear that it will make no difference in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

MissCat said:


> I'm torn on this subject.
> 1) The use of animal body part from animals that would NORMALLY raised and butchered for food, I.E Kangaroo's does NOT bother me. Better those stranger parts get put to some use rather than binned.
> 
> 2) I didn't watch, nor follow the whole rat incedent and know very little about it. That said IF the rat was killed quickly and eaten, I see no issue. Only if the rat suffered would I have a problem.
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

the programme does suk imo but the inverts used looked like a box of live foods crickets n locusts...


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> Agreed.


 agreed x2, well said


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

I could spend hours pulling the original post to bits but I really can't be arsed at the moment. Suffice to say the O P is a loonytoon and needs to live a few lifetimes before they learn anything:devil: and:bash:and:whip:and:crazy:and:2wallbang:and:Na_Na_Na_Na:and:cussing:and:war:and c'mon


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

snakewhisperer said:


> I could spend hours pulling the original post to bits but I really can't be arsed at the moment. Suffice to say the O P is a loonytoon and needs to live a few lifetimes before they learn anything:devil: and:bash:and:whip:and:crazy:and:2wallbang:and:Na_Na_Na_Na:and:cussing:and:war:and c'mon


Harsh!


----------



## wildlife + punk (Feb 23, 2010)

ok 1st naz_pixie no l am not with any animal rights group this is something l started because l felt something more visual should be done to show ITV that there are many people out there that didnt like what was happening to the animals on the programme, l will try your suggestion +add a post on the inverts thx, pandamonium yes they were fined a measly £2000 which is peanuts to such a large company but nothing was said about the rest of the animal cruelty happening on the programme.
MissCat if you check on the facebook group there is a link there that shows information re the rat including that it took a minute and a half to die, doesnt seem long but it was long enough for it to suffer needlessly, thank you for joining the facebook group l will add my welcome to you on there later today, marinam2 not sure if you too have joined the group but thank you and welcome if you have, vawn not sure where they get the large quantities of locusts etc but l still think it is wrong to eat them or allow them to get squashed etc purely for the pupose of so called "entertainment" it gives children the idea that harming insects etc is ok if its funny.
snakewhisperer l am NOT a loonytoon l have not been abusive or rude to you or anyone in this thread so l fail to understand your attack on me, l am approaching 50 and have experienced enough pain and heartache to feel like l have lived 100 lifetimes, one of the few contstants in my life has been my love and fascination and care for animals since as far back as l can remember, in fact at times caring and enjoying the beauty of animals has been the only thing to keep me going sometimes. one of the things that derived from the punk era was that if you didnt agree about something, you didnt just sit around and ignore it you said, sung or did something about it, well l stood outside ITV studios for 4 continual days +nights and although it may only be a small victory l was told that the top executive producer had heard about my protest and asked that l be given her personal email and that l stop the protest and email her the details of my grievances and that arrangements would be made for me to have a meeting to convey the problems in person. This doesnt mean that l have now given up, l have explained to the ITV representive that should l not get a favourable response to the email/meeting then l will continue with my protest back outside the studios, in the interim l will be adding to my growing list of organisations that support my cause.
l also hope that as l will now have a little more time to prepare for the possibilty of a continuation of the protest that l can gather some people to join me. this meeting is a glimmer of hope but l want to have a back up plan should it not come to fruition. thanks to anybody who has now joined the facebook group and l hope you will spread the word +get others to also join in .


----------



## wildlife + punk (Feb 23, 2010)

right l am now going to go have a well wanted +needed bath, charge my mobile, have some hot food etc+relax a bit, then l will update the group page +catch up on the emails etc later.


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry if this seems blunt but I have got no problems with ITV im a celeberity!

I dont see an issue with the feeding of various anthropods because in some distant parts of the world they are seen as a staple food in some tribes who have been eating them for centuries, also if anyone is ok with eating a steak or a piece of fish should have no problem seeing this, if u eat animals yourself then why is it wrong to feed certain species and not the others, if u want it banned then u might aswell ban all meat but you cant because in the terms of science we are programmed to eat meat to sustain our protein and energy

The whole rat incident was blown totally out of proportion and it probobaly resulted because of all the rat keepers out their, I remember seeing a survival programme a few weeks back and the guy was spit roasting a lizard of somesort and was eating it! I have a strong love for lizards but i accepted it because as i said earlier....in some parts of the world that is what they eat so who am i to complain

The whole horse matter is probably a bigger issue than anything else but stables offer services for total novices to go on a riding hunt of somesort and some even allow stag parties but no one complains because of how the horses are being ridden because they are novices

thats my debate, argue it if you want but at the end of the day Its my opinion


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

MissCat said:


> I'm torn on this subject.
> 1) The use of animal body parts from animals that would NORMALLY raised and butchered for food, I.E. Kangaroo's does NOT bother me. Better those stranger parts get put to some use rather than binned.
> 
> 2) I didn't watch, nor follow the whole rat incident and know very little about it. That said IF the rat was killed quickly and eaten, I see no issue. Only if the rat suffered would I have a problem.
> ...


Agreed, well said :no1:


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Breadrun said:


> Sorry if this seems blunt but I have got no problems with ITV im a celeberity!
> 
> I dont see an issue with the feeding of various anthropods because in some distant parts of the world they are seen as a staple food in some tribes who have been eating them for centuries, also if anyone is ok with eating a steak or a piece of fish should have no problem seeing this, if u eat animals yourself then why is it wrong to feed certain species and not the others, if u want it banned then u might aswell ban all meat but you cant because in the terms of science we are programmed to eat meat to sustain our protein and energy
> 
> ...


Well said sir:2thumb: black shuck boys gotta bita common I reckon:whistling2:


----------



## tuckerboy (Jul 1, 2008)

Breadrun said:


> Sorry if this seems blunt but I have got no problems with ITV im a celeberity!
> 
> I dont see an issue with the feeding of various anthropods because in some distant parts of the world they are seen as a staple food in some tribes who have been eating them for centuries, also if anyone is ok with eating a steak or a piece of fish should have no problem seeing this, if u eat animals yourself then why is it wrong to feed certain species and not the others, if u want it banned then u might aswell ban all meat but you cant because in the terms of science we are programmed to eat meat to sustain our protein and energy
> 
> ...


 
yey, another person who has their head screwed on right :lol2:


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

lol thank you and thank you :no1:


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Dont watch the show... never have. Mindless crap on TV in my opinion!

Read all the thread now though and all the people going against the OP arnt actually stating any reasons..... (except Breadrunner who brought up some good arguments)

I'd like to say some points to breadrunner though as your argument seems to have missed out some key points.
Horses may be used for Novice riders but last I checked they didn't take stag do horse riders through deep rivers with strong currents! (correct me if im wrong)
Your reply failed to mention anything about the crocs with tied down mouths and the tarantulas with stoppers being put on there fangs.
I know crocs are usually transported with tied up mouths but it will obviously stress out the animal and IMO should probably only be used when 100% needed, and not for the purpose of entertainment.

Not having a go at anyone and im up for debate here as im not sure how correct any of this argument is (i've not watched the show im going by what the OP said) but your argument seems to have missed out 3 pretty critical points and only really focused on the Anthropods side (which IMO I dont care about too much anyway, unless they start feeding them endangered species)


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Not really sure if I even have the right to post on this to be honest as it might make me hypocrite as I keep/breed livefood and feed it to my lizards i keep breed rodents and feed them to my snakes but what I will say is all are kept in a humane way and die in a humane way on the rodent side of things sadly can't say the same for the insect eating lizards as that's just how it is we keep lizards we feed live insects.

However I did watch a few and was saddened by the handling of the reptiles and a little respect would not go a miss i'm sure no one on here would take any rep out to a talk etc and bandy it about for entertaiment as a responsible herper we have enough anti this and that brigads on our case right now without programs such as this making thing worse for us lot.

Paula


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm always up for a debate 

To be honest my main point is that entertainment is a business and at the end of the day all they want to do is entertain and make money, and because more people enjoy it people dont really care about the small minority who opose it

right now to your points.....you are probably correct about the stag do's + heavy current river = no no but those horses have obviously been trained well for them to do so well with imcompetent fools at the reighn, not really a fair argument but a mere fact that the producers would have looked at not to mention the health and safety people)

The plugs on fangs of spiders I dont really have a problem with but then again i dont know what harm that could do (I'm thinking actual plugs on fangs), if you mean having the fang removed then again I dont see it as a big deal because people in the hobby used to do that to most spiders, it may not be nice but is essential in that type of set up

The crocodiles again I have no issue with because it is nothing more than putting a muzzel on a dog (which people have no problem with), also it is for a minimum time

Like i said above its just entertainment, fair enough some people will moan but that happens with everything, first gay kiss on tv, first swear word etc - it shocks and that is what these companies want, they need to be talked about to get ratings/money etc

I wouldnt say its right but different people get affected by different things, one thing I think is sick is the way piglets are castrated with no anesthetic and yet farmers are allowed to do this every day, there doing something 100% worse than ITV but because it isnt in the public eye no one can debate it, it just happens (much like ITV im a celeb)



OrigamiB said:


> Dont watch the show... never have. Mindless crap on TV in my opinion!
> 
> Read all the thread now though and all the people going against the OP arnt actually stating any reasons..... (except Breadrunner who brought up some good arguments)
> 
> ...


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Regardless of how much attention something gets in the public eye shouldn't really matter to the treatment it gets though.... It sounds to me that you are dismissing these things just because its on public TV. Also, your comparison to other TV shocks seems weird.... animal cruelty and gay kissing, I can see how you made that comparison? =P

I think the main point though is that these animals are all being put under stress for the very purpose of entertainment and desensitizing it to the nation aswell almost making it seem alright.
We may put humans under stress for the purpose of entertainment but those people put themselves in that situation and had the choice to do so (or not do so).

Also, the crocs comparison to muzzels I feel isnt a good one either as putting a muzzle on a dog is much different as they have been tamed and they are accustomed to muzzels and also human attention.
the crocs arnt so putting a 'muzzle' on them is much more stressful. Also, its not so much a 'muzzle' as a very tight elastic band as Crocs have an extremly powerful jaw.
The best comparison I can think of would be to push up on your lower jaw so that you couldnt speak.... wouldnt exactly be comfortable and if I was a stranger to you, you'd probably be pretty scared (or freaked out xD )

Although I do see how your argument works in other ways... just because its in the public eye why should it get more of our attention? But TV is a very powerful influence, much more so then farmers and broadcasting animal cruelty as something that is fine can have a much more wide spread impact I feel


----------



## lukegeorge (Jan 27, 2010)

My 2p...

Insects (cockroaches/locusts etc) - my experience of feeding them to my beardie is that they have no fear of humans and being squashed is instant death (as far as I know anyway) so won't feel any pain. These will be farmed insects that probably wouldn't have existed without the show needing them.

Tarantula's - Don't know eough to say whether it would hurt or affect them to plug their fangs. Personally I don't like it but that's because I see no benefit in the show so wouldn't risk hurting an animal for no benefit.

Croc's - disagree completely with taping their mouths although I don't think the elastic would be strong enough to hurt them as crocs have a very powerful bite but not overly powerful opening force. However the stress of having their primary defence weapon being disabled when they probably think they're being attacked is what I disagree with most.


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Aye, thats what I think aswell.

I think the main issue is that these animals are being put through stress for our entertainment


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

as much as i see the OPs point (killing stuff for no reason is bad Mkay?), i can't help but think there are FAR, FAR more important things going on in the real world.


----------



## jamestheball (Apr 28, 2009)

who watches it or cares about the show anyway it's complete bull, and it was on at the same time as life...


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

pandamonium said:


> ITV have been charged and fined over the rat "incident"


Yeah, and how rediculous was that?! All the big spiders, snakes, fish etc that have to endure the stupid trials and they fine them for a rat that got humanely killed and eaten?!! :bash:


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

*


OrigamiB said:



Regardless of how much attention something gets in the public eye shouldn't really matter to the treatment it gets though.... It sounds to me that you are dismissing these things just because its on public TV. Also, your comparison to other TV shocks seems weird.... animal cruelty and gay kissing, I can see how you made that comparison? =P

Click to expand...

*


OrigamiB said:


> *I think the main point though is that these animals are all being put under stress for the very purpose of entertainment and desensitizing it to the nation aswell almost making it seem alright.*
> *We may put humans under stress for the purpose of entertainment but those people put themselves in that situation and had the choice to do so (or not do so).*
> 
> *Also, the crocs comparison to muzzels I feel isnt a good one either as putting a muzzle on a dog is much different as they have been tamed and they are accustomed to muzzels and also human attention.*
> ...




*Well said, my thoughts exactly!*


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

meh no biggy im fairly sure them bugs suffer no more than the 1s I give to my geckos people need to stop being such cry babies boo hoo  they crushed a bug 

why dont you make a fuss over something that matters like the millions of human lives that are extorted for fashion and entertainment etc


----------



## frog-lover (Feb 4, 2010)

Of all the animal cruelty that goes on in the world you choose this to get excited about ? get a life and turn your attention to something like bear baiting or dog fighting


----------



## wildlife + punk (Feb 23, 2010)

hi all and thanks for the mostly supportive posts l did do the protest +was outside the ITV for about 5+half days when l was then approached by a staff member who said that the exec producer had heard about the protest +requested that l stop for a while + email her direct with the reasons for the protest. l complied with the request +explained the problems +asked for a meeting to show her the emails from various animal organisations etc, l got a reply just over a week later saying how they take the best welfare of the animals in consideration with every "trial" etc +various other fob off tactics but no mention of a meeting so l emailed back saying that l felt she was trying to email me off +if she wasnt prepared to meet with me + a few others so we could all talk properly, or give me some assurance that the animals would either be stopped or improve greatly, that l would continue with my protest +not move until things get resolved, l am now waiting a reply. 
l know at least some of the suppotive replies have now joined the facebook group which is growing nicely, welcome + thank you to all those who have joined, to those that say that there are worse things in the world or that l should "get a life" yes l know there are worse things going on but lm not a miracle worker, l help + support on many things as much as l can, l do have a life but l choose to spend some of it trying bring awareness + stop as many animal abuse or cruelty events as possible. my protest with lm a celeb is just one of many things l am working on,( l also support a number of animal organinsations +charities ironically including one fighting against bear baiting as well as anti vivisection, peta +wwf) although this production company doesnt seem to learn by its mistakes as they are responsible for a programme to start tomorrow called the door which is basically the same premise as lm a celeb.


----------



## wildlife + punk (Feb 23, 2010)

afternoon all, l just watched the door which l recorded over the weekend which according to an interview with chris tarrant was made by same group as lm a celeb, and judging by some of the "trials" it would seem it was, they did manage to do quite a few "trials" with no animal involvement so why dont they just build on those kind of "trials" l am especially surprised at chris tarrant being involved with this programme considering he is a patron of the wildlife sos centre in surrey??
my facebook group is growing steadily now, thanks +welcome to any members who have joined from here. right l have many emails to write re different animal welfare issues including "the door" will check back later happy easter all.


----------



## wildlife + punk (Feb 23, 2010)

l cant believe we are up to 55 members on http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=206489702472&ref=mf lm sure at least some are from rfuk welcome to all, l hope more will follow. l havent been able to update much on there as l have been so busy this past week trying to catch up on everything l was unable to do while l was ill, l have also had 2 fledgling thrushes, a swallow and what looks to be a blue tit to look after, who should be fit for the big wide world in a couple more weeks. then it looks like l will be resuming the protest back outside the ITV as l still havent heard back from my last email.


----------

